# 8 ".  - . "

## LAEN

.    -   (260)    (280).    ( )     "".
ֳ,     -      . "             .     .    ,   ( . . , -),    . . 
     .
     -   (  - ³) 
      -3230 "", -4234 (² 1301 )    "" -     -104  (155-84 ).        "-2 - ".  
    -      * :*
-4234:     
-3230:     
     ""      - ,      " - . ".
 .

----------


## Sky

,    -  -2 -   (  - )

----------


## LAEN

? 
          (. ).
ϳ"       ǳ,     ", , ǳ -  "    . 
     ,    ,   .      ...

----------


## Sky

> ? 
>           (. ).
> ϳ"       ǳ,     ", , ǳ -  "    . 
>      ,    ,   .      ...

            ,

----------


## Sky

ǳ,       ,      .   ,    ???

----------


## LAEN

. ֳ...

----------


## Sky

> . ֳ...

  ͳ    .    - .

----------


## nickeler

*Sky*,    !

----------


## Sky

,  ǳ

----------


## LAEN

ֳ,     ?..

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,        ?

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,     -   .
    (  3),          ,  .

----------


## Natashaua

.    ,  ,      (  )!

----------


## lexrider

..            
cdsmpp@ukr.net  ..   8 ...        - )

----------


## LAEN

> 

     .  
   ,   ...

----------


## lexrider

...       .
            ..  "" - .
  ,

----------


## Natashaua

,       ,    ! ,  ,    - "",          ""!  , ,     ""  ,            ,       !

----------


## LAEN

*Natashaua*,   ""

----------


## Natashaua

> *Natashaua*,   ""

  ,  ,        !   ,   !

----------


## Def

,  8- ,       .   ***     ... 
   ?  .  .

----------


## Sky

> ,  8-

    ,   .       //    1   8-.

----------


## Def

> ,   .       //    1   8-.

     .... . 8- . Ƹ .  ***.
    . 
 ...

----------


## LAEN

8- : 
  (  )
² 0363  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/156538/
² 0475  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/147099/
² 1301  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/98024/ 
 : 

http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/151053/
  -  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/238563/ http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/200407/

----------


## Natashaua

" "   (  )

----------


## Sky

*Natashaua*,     ,    . "  , !" (          "" ,      )

----------


## Natashaua

, -    !  ,  !     (     )

----------


## LAEN

,  . 90-,      ? http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/286694/

----------


## LAEN

.

----------


## s27501

> .

     ?     ?

----------


## Sky

> ?     ?

   .      ( + 2 )

----------


## LAEN

-

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,      -

----------


## LAEN

- -      ?

----------


## Sky

.  ,       ǳ       . ҳ,   .

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,        8  10.    .

----------


## s27501

15       8    ().      15   15 ,      .         .

----------


## Sky

*s27501*,   "-2 - ."

----------


## s27501

,     .   ,    2010 .  2011   63  .

----------


## Sky

*s27501*,      . ³   ,    2011-.

----------


## LAEN

http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/346400/ http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/326502/

----------


## s27501

.  63.    . -    21-45  .   - 1 -2010-.

----------

29  2012.       ! ,   6.30     .!!   ,  6.45 ,    ,   ,    6.30   6.40      . ,  ,    ""  6.45 -     !  6.50   . ,      ,  .       .    ))    !     ,          :           ,   ,    !      
     !                 ,  -  -      !    , , ,   -    !    :      !  , .          !! 
((     -          !

----------


## froguz

> 

       .    . LAEN      .
    ,       .         ,    ,  .      .     23     ,  -  .
      ,        .     .

----------


## s27501

,    7.30    ?

----------


## LAEN

**,      - .      . ,   -  ""    .
 ,       - .    ,  ...  . 
+      "",       ,    ,   .
    "" ,   (    -  ),     . 
       -   .   4-5       40-50   .  .

----------


## Natashaua

,   ,     ,    .         ,         !    ,    .     ,       !  ,    "  " .       .      ,     !     " "!

----------


## sasha_kor

- 7      8   . .       10.00  .        ,     ,      1,5-2,5   .  ,     ,    ,   ,     .       .  -    .  ,     -  -   .      , 2 ,  ,  ,    .        2  ? - - ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ,     ,      1,5-2,5   .

       :        - http://www.rada-poltava.gov.ua/rule/vykonkom/depts/.  : ,   ,   ,    .. 5-6           "",          . 
            -     ......

----------


## LAEN

> 

  ...       .   ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ...       .   ...

         :     -    .       ? 
        ,         .      /.               .    -      ,           .          ?
        ....

----------


## VeNoM_13

.       13 ,   -  16.15-16.30.  .

----------


## LAEN

-  ,          .
   - 15  +       .

----------


## Sky

> +       .

     "" ,      .            ""     ))

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,         .  ,,  .

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,     " ".        -    ,   .

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,   ,   .  ,  .      -  .

----------


## Sky

> -  .

          ,   .

----------


## s27501

.     -  19.45,     20,10,     21,10     21,30.  19,45  21,10  .       17,30    18

----------

!     ,   -  -      -  5.00 ?    ,     5.30.     ,   .

----------


## LAEN

** ,   . 
http://taksi.poltava.ws/6166-l23.html

----------

!

----------


## sasha_kor

-        4,48-4,50,   .   .  5,10  .    .

----------

